# Radioamatierisms >  HELP!!!

## dixi

Dobrij vecher!!!

Uvazhajemije gospoda, mne srochno nuzhna Vasha kvalificirovannaja pomoschj, mne neobhodim otvet na odin vopros, 

na kakom rasstojaniji v srednem, rabotajet vishka GSM (v dannom sluchaje TELE2), 

v obiknovennih uslovijah lesnoj mestnosti, menja ustroit otvet s tochnostju (-+) km!!!

Spasibo zaranneje!!!

----------

